# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  Enough dreams...

## hazem02

Enough dreams... 



sweet dreamy girl... 

lets stop all those dreams.. 

lets make it a reality.. 

as we made our own real world into our dreams... 

enough dreams... 

be a reality... 

be my real world... 

come control me more.. 

here i am ... 

from this place which you know exactly where... 

waiting you... 

waiting with an endless eagerness... 

waiting with no bores... 

never to give up hope... 

will keep waiting... 

till we change this reality... 

reality dreams,to a reality world... 

that world which we decided... 

world that we both created into our real dreams... 



sweetheart... 

from your eyes... 

i draw my words... 

i create a poetic poems... 

poetic ones, just only for you... 

from your lap... 

i get a warm... 

and give it to my words.. 

words,only for you... 

from your lips... 

i can taste and feel the pleasure of this world... 

to give you back a delicious which i got from you... 

delicious nectar from me only to you... 



so sweet honey bird... 

enough dreams... 

enough imagining... 

lets stop those all... 

lets share a reality together.. 

that real world, which we both created... 

sweetheart...

from your eyes, i created a words...

from your lips, i felt a life`s savor...

and from your chest, i felt a deep warm...


by: hazem02@yahoo.com 

© 2010 hazem02 (All rights reserved)


http://www.thestarlitecafe.com/poems..._91154054.html

( Enough dreams )...
its enough , lets start our world...

please feel free to read and to post your comments through my link which i gave above...

yours,...

hazem al...

----------


## بياض الثلج

Nice word hazem :Icon30:

----------

